# Miren este filtro para subwoofer



## edix/09 (Abr 11, 2009)

Hola como andan... bueno buscando en el foro vi muchos filtros de subwoofer y investigando en la web encontre este es bastante parecido a los que armaban otros, quisieran que me digan y anda y si sus partes no son tan jodidas consegirlas.

PD: disculpen si los plano del filtro que muestro ya estan busque en el foro y encontre otros.

Saludos


----------



## lastmait (Abr 11, 2009)

hola edix/09
los partes no son dificiles si no consigues el tl puedes buscar un reemplazo basandote en el datasheet de igual manera es para un flitro pasa bajos, puedes usar el tl074 o un lf353 los e usado y tiene una muy buena respuesta o puedes diseñar uno como filtro pasabajos con corte en 470hz. suerte


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 11, 2009)

ah ok, pero no saves si el circuito anda?

Saludos


----------

